# Problems with Murray Lawnmower



## coachmike (Jul 10, 2008)

I have a 4.5hp push lawnmower and am having problems with its performance. I recently replaced the spark plug and changed the oil. I tried to mow yesterday...it was ok for probably 10 minutes and then I basically had to stop and stand still for 30 sec because it felt like it was going to quit and after waiting the power restored so I continued on and could only go 10 feet before the same thing happened again. Does anyone know what might be going on, and what I can do to correct it?


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

I assume you replaced it with the correct spark plug and gapped it properly? Did mower run the same before you did this work? You might try cleaning the air filter or replacing it while you are at it. If everything is ok, could be bad gas or may need to adjust carb.


----------



## coachmike (Jul 10, 2008)

*Spark Plug*

I just cleaned the filter...I put the correct spark plug in, but don't know what gapping it is, so that may be an issue.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

usually 0.030" works


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Could be wrong but I have never seen a small engine crank right up but stop several minutes later from a incorrect plug gap.

Sounds like carb is flooding, either due to trash not letting the float close, or several other problems. Think of flooding your car when you try to start it when it's cold, then you have to hold the throttle to the floor until it coughs all the extra gas out. Or maybe you don't remember cars that old. That's for older cars with carbs, not fuel injected. How long has it been since it was running properly- right before your maintenance, last year,?

Since you asked about the plug gap, sounds like you could benefit from a trip to your local public library and get a book on small engine tune-up. You will find pictures and information on how to set the gap, check for good spark, etc.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

*carb*

This problem that shows up when the engine is hot could also be due to a misadjustment of the fast idle/slow idle needle valves, if you have them.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

No disrespect to coachmike (if you don't know, you don't know) but I could not recommend someone changing carb settings if they don't know what a plug gap is.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

*not recommend someone*

Forgot the disclaimer! Make a drawing of any settings before you change them.
And sometimes even with a drawing the settings are lost, so then you will have two problems to solve instead of one.


----------

